# welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?



## HAPE-1909 (25. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit,
Ich bin kurz davor mir ein kleines Schlauchboot fürs gelegentliche Angeln auf dem See zu kaufen.

Da ich nicht ständig mit Elektromotor korriegieren möchte, würde ich gern ankern.

Zum Boot:
Ca. 3m lang - Schlauchboot
Gesamtgewicht knapp 200 kg gesamt (Boot, Gepäck, ich selbst usw.)

Weil das ganze ja relativ windanfällig ist, ist die Frage, ob das ankern Sinn macht?
Auf dem See selbst ist keine Strömung (verglichen mit Flüssen). Ich habe aber auch keine Lust, bei jeder kleinsten Windeböe abgetrieben zu werden.

Bei starken Wind geh ich gar nicht erst los, aber wieviel kg Gewicht bräuchte man ungefähr, um nicht abzutreiben (bei schwachem Wind)?


----------



## Duke Nukem (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*

Wenn ich in Schweden auf den Seen mit den üblichen 3,60 GFK-Booten unterwegs bin, reicht ein 2,5kg Klappdraggen völlig.
Möglicherweise würden auch 1,5kg reichen.

http://www.toplicht.de/de/shop/anker-und-ketten/anker/draggen/klapp-draggen


Andreas


----------



## ulf (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*

Hallo

Ich hab da auch einen 2,5kg Klappanker mit Kette und Seil. Das hält recht gut. Wenn Du aber wirklich still an einer Stelle bleiben willst, dann brauchst Du zwei Anker. Den ersten wirfst Du kurz vor der Stelle und den zweite dahinter. Dann ziehst Du dich an die gewünschte Position. Das Seil mit Kette sollte etwa 3 bis 4 mal so lang sein, wie die Tiefe, in der gerankert wird.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## HAPE-1909 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*

Echt nicht mehr? 
Hab da ja absolut keine Ahnung von, aber das hört sich ja verdammt wenig an.

Ich hätte jetzt mit 15-20 kg gerechnet, weil der ja eventuell ja auch einfach über den Boden geschleift wird und man mit dem Schlauchboot ja eine geringe Wasserverdrängung hat und voll im Wind steht...


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*

also ich hab ein 4,30m gfk boot... und hab da ein 6 kg klapanker dran der hat bis jetzt immer gehalten ...du must blos darauf achten das die ankerleine lang genug ist damit er auch im boden richtig fast oder du machst dir ein stück kette vor #h


----------



## magut (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*

kommt auf den Ankertyp, den Untergrund und das Gewicht an.
bei meinem Gewässer (Alpensee) kannst die Klappanker glatt vergessen--den bekommst nie wieder hoch!
Unsere Boote sind im Schnitt 300KG und knapp 6m lang aus Polyester.
mein Anker ist eine Eisenplatte  3cm dick  (Bienenwabenform) hat seitlich 5 cm Eisenstifte aufgeschweisst und die Öse hochkant.
Ist bei Schotter und Schlamm genauso gut wie auf sehr hartem Untergrund.
Gewicht ca8 Kg. Bei sehr starkem Wind lass ich einfach die Ankerleine etwas länger (wir ankern bis 60m Tiefe) und ich hab noch einen Expander eingebunden um die Wellen ein wenig abzufedern.
da muss schon ein Sturm kommen damit es mich verweht und dann ist angeln eh vorbei:q
l.G,.
Mario


----------



## Tommes63 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Echt nicht mehr?


Am wichtigsten is das Kettenvorfach, mind. so schwer wie der Anker damit er liegen bleibt und sich nich bei Zug aufrichtet. Ich hab ein 4,20m Boot und 1,5kg Klappanker + 2,0kg Kettenvorfach, das hält auch bei Strömung und Wind, und wenn nicht, dann etwas mehr Ankerleine stecken.


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*



magut schrieb:


> ...bei meinem Gewässer (Alpensee) kannst die Klappanker glatt vergessen--den bekommst nie wieder hoch!...


 
    Aufgrund versunkener Bäume und Steine oder warum ?

  In Schweden habe ich dieses Problem auch. Deshalb gilt, an Seen wo der Wald bis ans Ufer reicht, mindestens so viel Abstand zu halten wie die Bäume hoch sind. Zusätzlich gibt's noch einen Trick um einen festsitzenden Anker zu lösen. Man befestigt das Seil/Kette nicht oben am Schaft, sondern unten an der 2ten Öse. Anschließend führt man das Seil am Schaft entlang und befestigt das Seil nur mit einer dünnen Schnur am Hauptöhr.
Falls der Anker nun festsitzt und am Seil kräftig gezogen wird, reißt die dünne Schnur, der Anker dreht sich und wird rückwärts heraufgezogen. 
  Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist die Tragkraft der "dünnen Schnur" entscheidend für den Erfolg. Ich habe es zuletzt mit Kabelbindern ausprobiert, die dann leider nicht gerissen sind und ich den Baum an die Oberfläche geholt habe. |gr:


  Andreas


----------



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*

Servus,

die meisten Klappanker die ich kenne, haben extra wegen der Schlammgrundprobkeme 2 Ösen!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Schirmanker-mit-breiten-Flunken-Bootsanker-Klappanker-1-5-kg-Anker-/380585603563?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item589ceb

Die hintere wird im Grunde mit dem Hauptseil befestigt. An die vordere Öse kommt ein Paralellseil (am besten ne andere Farbe nehmen, als das Hauptseil). 

Klappanker wirft man meist etwas aus bzw. lässt die runter und lässt das Boot an gespannter Leine in den Anker driften. Dabei krallen sich die Arme des Ankers in den Boden.

Will man nun den Anker wieder hochziehen, zieht man nicht am Hauptseil, sondern am - an der vorderen Öse befestigen Seil - und der Anker geht fast mühelos aus dem Boden.

Ich würde immer zu Klappankern halten, denn solche Brummer wie Betoneimer mit eingegossener Öse usw. sind a) unnötig schwer und b) ist schon bei Wind vorgekommen, dass der Druck auf die Bootswand so groß war, dass es die Steinanker auf dem schlamm verdriftet hat.

Mit Klappankern bisher nicht mehr passiert, da der sich dann immer weiter einbuddelt.


----------



## magut (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: welcher Anker fürs Schlauchboot?*




Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Aufgrund versunkener Bäume und Steine oder warum ?
> 
> In Schweden habe ich dieses Problem auch. Deshalb gilt, an Seen wo der Wald bis ans Ufer reicht, mindestens so viel Abstand zu halten wie die Bäume hoch sind. Zusätzlich gibt's noch einen Trick um einen festsitzenden Anker zu lösen. Man befestigt das Seil/Kette nicht oben am Schaft, sondern unten an der 2ten Öse. Anschließend führt man das Seil am Schaft entlang und befestigt das Seil nur mit einer dünnen Schnur am Hauptöhr.
> Falls der Anker nun festsitzt und am Seil kräftig gezogen wird, reißt die dünne Schnur, der Anker dreht sich und wird rückwärts heraufgezogen.
> ...


 

er Hauptgrund sind die Felsspalten und versunkene Bäume  warum die Klappanker so gern unten bleiben
deshalb haben sich bei uns ganz einfache Teile mit nicht zu weit absehenden "Dornen" bewährt.
UND es hilft wenn man einen Taucher besser kennt|rolleyes
l.G.
Mario


----------

